# Ubuntu - BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in shell (ash)



## shahid1011 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi,

I install Ubuntu 8.04 & upgrade many soft
at that time I restart my computer.

now my computer screen shows 

Ubuntu - BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in shell (ash)
Enter ‘help’ for a list of built-in commands.

(initramfs)

what can i do now


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

I need some more details about what you want. You said that installed 8.04, and upgraded some software, if you could in the best way possible as it seems as through english isn't a native language tell me what you need help with.

Cheers!


----------

